# CARS MEANING OF LIFE - AUDI TT project



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello friends,

I am presenting my second Audi TT built. Main idea was to restore Audi TT MK2 body, replace whole default body kit with TT RS body kit.

Second part will be tuning. I hope we will start in next two weeks, regarding we are still collecting all parts. So more about tuning will be very soon.

Third part should be interior restoration.
If you have any comment, please do not hesitate. I hope I will get maximum of support here, and for shore learn something.

P.S (mods can we move this thread to - viewforum.php?f=129)


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

the wheels look awesome, lovely colour


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> the wheels look awesome, lovely colour


Thank you man 

Santa Claus came early this year, thanks to friends from Forge 










Blow off, version with a little "stronger" sound 




























Forge Catch can.














































Forge Cold intake


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Fantastic. This really is going to be something *special*!
I must say, I've never seen that Santorini Black 'flip' quite like that one does, that's some heavy pearl right there! Beautiful.
And those wheels! Stunning


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

That is corect man  Thank you for support


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

K04 turbo is on the way, and before that we prepare best cooling solution - WAGNERTUNING TTRS inter cooler. How much we were happy, below picture can tell. Tuning part will handle tuning centar Nova Speed Belgrade Serbia.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome project! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you man


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Looks awesome, eager to see the updates on this !


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hows the Wagnertuning TTRS intercooler? Is it a direct fit? or you have to adjust some things? Been thinking to put the same for mine but not sure if it will fit.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you all.  Regarding this huge and mega quality Wagnertuning inter cooler, it is direct fit, but we have in plan to make little bit more complicated


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

Space said:


> Thank you all.  Regarding this huge and mega quality Wagnertuning inter cooler, it is direct fit, but we have in plan to make little bit more complicated


lol looking forward to this plan. Please do share some images of the intercooler installation!


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

I will thank you man


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

It is pretty much cold here, and it is hard to finish all on time, but we are moving, and I hope in next two weeks we will have significant numbers of parts replaced.

For now we replaced old with new K04 TURBO


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

This is 200HP version or TTS? What about injectors and HPFP? Will you run K04 on stock injectors and HPFP or you have plan upgrade it before you start using car?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Loving the colours especially the wheels...watching this thread with interest.
So..what Forge items have you purchased exactly, and what colour red are the wheels ?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

_Dejan_ said:


> This is 200HP version or TTS? What about injectors and HPFP? Will you run K04 on stock injectors and HPFP or you have plan upgrade it before you start using car?


It is 2.0TFSI BWA 200HP. Injector are replaced with s3, and Autotech HPFP is on the way, to be precise tomorrow I will have in my hands.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Templar said:


> Loving the colours especially the wheels...watching this thread with interest.
> So..what Forge items have you purchased exactly, and what colour red are the wheels ?


Forge cold intake
Forge blow of
Forge catch can
... all parts you can find one page before.

The color of wheels is Honda candy reed.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Update  K04 Turbo installed, Wagnertuning intercooler installed, downpipe and one part of exhaust are finished. So, today in my friend work garage called "Customs Made" we create new Cold intake pipe, next step is black plasticization of the same pipe, blow of mounting, Catch can, new suspension, new brake system replacement etc. .  So I am sharing with you some pictures of today gathering.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

ha ha all helped with red bull

any pics of it with the wheels on?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

We will make photo session after we finish with engine  S I hope in next max one month we will have pics of car with the wheels on


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

how do you fit the silicone hose to the wagner intercooler (from TOP and to Throttle Pipe)? do you have a picture of it? any problem installing the crash bar?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Next steps are shown below:

- Forge Catchcan
- Autotech HFFP
- Cold intake plasticization and mounting
- We replace some silicone pipes with new in blue color
- One Brembo RS brake was replaced


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

Space said:


> Front crash bar can not be installed. All piping is custom made...


Sorry, my question was abit unclear. What i meant was, any issues installing the bar that comes with the wagner intercooler? no custom adjustment needed?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

You gave 4 bolts at left side, and 4 at right side, and that is all. Removing old part and installation of WagnerTuning intercooler takes 10min. So no need to make any modification. What I replace is whole front plastic holder from TTRS, regarding original TTRS front have two holes where inter cooler pipes needs to go.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

how do you put that power down in a fwd TT? Have you tried powerflex/superpro bushings?


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

Space said:


> You gave 4 bolts at left side, and 4 at right side, and that is all. Removing old part and installation of WagnerTuning intercooler takes 10min. So no need to make any modification. What I replace is whole front plastic holder from TTRS, regarding original TTRS front have two holes where inter cooler pipes needs to go.


Nice. Did you still keep the unused stock intercooler in its original location? or did you removed them?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

You mean, did we remove old inter cooler? If that was a question, yes we did.

The main problem was engine and air condition radiator holding. So when you remove old inter cooler, you can realize that old inter cooler holds engine radiator, and engine radiator holds air condition radiator. So one more time, when you remove old inter cooler there is no position in front of the car that will hold engine radiator and air condition radiator.

So we made 4 new L profile holders for engine radiator and air condition radiator to hold both parts.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok, we need to move on  We replace shocks with new one from K-Sport, Brembo brakes are mounted, and we made custom exhaust that will be mounted next week. So, I am sharing some pictures from today customization.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You filled the exhaust boxes with roof insulation ?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

It is sound absorber material often used for motorcycle exhaust.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Exhaust is fixed, now we need to make two blends and polish all parts


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Be interested in hearing this exhaust system ;-)


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Soon my friend, soon 

We need to move on.  Still working on the car performance, but "small gift" arrived so I am sharing some pictures of it 

Please check Recaro CS beauties. 

P.S

Is there any1 who do not like them ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Loving the seats...did you have to purchase some new seat mounting brackets ?


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

If I don't look at the price tag, then the seats are unreal! At a grand each, I would LOVE them, but that is a whole lot of mods 

Very jealous though... They look insanely nice!


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Templar said:


> Loving the seats...did you have to purchase some new seat mounting brackets ?


Nope we will made it from the existing mount 



Hoskyn said:


> If I don't look at the price tag, then the seats are unreal! At a grand each, I would LOVE them, but that is a whole lot of mods
> 
> Very jealous though... They look insanely nice!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking good. You must have deep pockets.. [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Did I mention that we are making movie about this project?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

We need to move on. After internal discussion, we decide change old 310mm front discs with new 345mm discs.










... and we mount custom exhaust that we previously made.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, the project had to suffer due to uncoordinated terms and obstacles that we encountered, i.e. the high-pressure mechanical pump was the major problem, although it has already been replaced by a new one, which was reflected in the loss of power at high RPM.

We replaced the HPFP housing with the new Hitachi model (for the second time), and we also changed the internal HPFP AutoTech kit.




























After that, we decided to change the pump in the tank, so we replace it with a pump from the Audi R8 model. Again we encountered a minor problem, i.e. original TT 2.0 TFSI pump had 16A supply and new one LPFP from the Audi R8 required a 40A source. The problem was solved when we received Torqbyte PM3 module. For now everything works fine, we are waiting for a new map, so we'll see after new remap where our borders are.





































What we did on the engine, I'll mention again:

New K04 Turbo from the Audi TTS
Forge blow off
Forge cold intake
Forge catch can
S3 injectors
AutoTech HPFP
New Hitachi HPFP
New R8 LPFP LPFP
Torqbyte PM3 module for LPFP
A new fuel high-pressure sensor
A new fuel low-pressure sensor
New 6 bar fuel filter
New RS4 PRV
Wagnertuning TTRS inter cooler
All the pipes around the intercooler 
Down pipe
The entire fi76mm exhaust system

In the meantime we also replace old seats with new Recaro CS seats, also we replaced whole interior (carpets, sky, panels, etc.).


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Finlay  I will share some photos of the car, before new Methanol kit arrive I hope you will like it


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great, love the seats 8)


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you mate, seats are from Opel Corsa OPC.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Car looks amazing @space, particularly love the RS rear end without the fixed wing


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

For some reason even on TT RS rear wing look from my point (I must say) wrong. I like it more like this


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

First off all sorry I didn't update this topic so long. The car is assembled, two month before, and we had one month before first test on racing track. Car have 370HP, we replace Z-Performance alloys with Bola together with Toyo R888R R19 tires.





































Custom made Roll bar is mounted.



















I will share some track photos. We had around 5-6 rows on the NAVAK racing track (3.5 Km) where we take third place, among 50+ cars that day (we had better time than some R8, 911, WRX etc).









































































To cool down engine more, we upgrade fueling with new Torqbyte CMS-LT WMI system (one of the best WMI systems, to be precise from my perspective for shore the best WMI system on the market).



















Also we upgrade LPFP system with TTRS LPFP, Torqbyte PM3 power controller, plus Torqbyte J538 module, to get most precise fueling, to exclude pump and module overheating and cuts (which is the common problem on the track).










So after first test on the track, and just 5 rows, our clutch was gone . Second problem was engine overheating and some oil leaking. Oil leaking was solved with iAbed sport rear main seal.










Second step was to replace original DQ250 DSG clutch pack with the performance clutch pack.




























Still handing was one of the problems to, so we replace default differential with Quaife LSD.










Then oil cooling was our next priority. Regarding oil temp of the engine and DSG gearbox can be too high, which is normal for the track usage, so we mount iAbed external engine and DSG oil cooling.




































Also we replaced Ferodo DS300 braking pads, racing brake fluid, Racing Motul 300V oil, interior rebuild etc.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

what's your opinion on the lsd, does it drastically improve the handling? And does it work with the esp/asp turned on?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Vanu,

I can't answer to that question right now, regarding car is still not assembled. I hope it will be finish in next two days, so we can run small test, and after that on Sunday we will try it on the track. From my experience, cornering should be better for shore, also some times braking can be improved, but to be honest I am not shore this can be applied to FWD, we will see. Anyway I will inform you as I try car on the track.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

Car looks amazing, great build.

Really like the Bola wheels, did you go 8.5 or 9.5" wide out of interest as they fill the arches well.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Space - What is this device and what does it do? Looks like one of the other cars parked near you has one attached too.
.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Raffe said:


> Car looks amazing, great build.
> 
> Really like the Bola wheels, did you go 8.5 or 9.5" wide out of interest as they fill the arches well.


I had one pair of Z-Performance 9.5" with R888R 255 30 R18, and the car handling was terrible plus some rubbering on the edges, after that I try same alloys with 245 35 R19 Continental Sport Contact 6, and this was perfect, but  but, then I try 8.5 Bola with R888R 235 35 R19, and this, was even better, to be precise, the best results I had was with this setup. Only negative thing with the R888R is the noise


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Space - What is this device and what does it do? Looks like one of the other cars parked near you has one attached too.
> .


Hi mate, this is the speed sensor  measuring lap time each time you pass finish line.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

After almost two years or tuning, testing, filming  my AUDI TT 8J PROJECT is finished. Movie called "CARS - MEANING OF LIFE" will be online at 22.APRIL. So if you want to see how we build racing/daily AUDI TT please look at my short trailer, SUBSCRIBE to my YouTube channel and watch the movie.


----------



## MK2ollyTT (Mar 3, 2019)

Space said:


> After almost two years or tuning, testing, filming  my AUDI TT 8J PROJECT is finished. Movie called "CARS - MEANING OF LIFE" will be online at 22.APRIL. So if you want to see how we build racing/daily AUDI TT please look at my short trailer, SUBSCRIBE to my YouTube channel and watch the movie.


Awesome, look forward to this.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you mate for the support. Movie will have English "subtitle" so SUBSCRIBE if you want


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok, movie " cars - meaning of life" is online, it have English subtitle. So enjoy 8)


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Great project! I'll watch the video when i'm home from work later. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Looking forward to watching this, hopefully find time this evening


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

If you love you your TT, you will love this movie even more


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

If some 1 can add youtube video like a frame, please help, I can not find option ion the forum.


----------



## badej (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow! Great project! How about so much power and FWD?


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi mate, if you watch movie closely, the answer is Toyo R888R + Quaife LSD + Performance DSG clutch


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Great project love the video


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you mate


----------



## blajf93 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello, is this FWD ?


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

hi, i take it these were resprayed in Gold?


----------

